# Atreyu's thread



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 5, 2012)

Atreyu is an extreme 2012 baby. He is about 10.75" long. I should be about 6-1/2 weeks old. He is very friendly and loves to be out and about. Does not climb on me but doesn't fight being picked up! i don't know why but he won't eat his food unless it's wet...? He gave me a scare the first week cuz he had laberd breathing. He is ok now and always has a full belly. Some picks!!!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 5, 2012)

_Atreyu,.. is it named after the band or character? Please say character even though it's probably the band _


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 5, 2012)

I was going to go with falcore but eh. The character reminded me of the band and i picked it so both. It was that or aiden(another band)


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 5, 2012)

He's adorable, I wish I could've had Donatello this small.


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 5, 2012)

Haha he is small but is cool with being held. Never hisses or. Tail whips. My green ig always whips. Grown about 1/2 inch since i got him. I see people with 18" tegu and i really want to see my dude grow.


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 5, 2012)

Donatello is 28"! I got him at 24" or so. I'm jealous of the babies though lol. He's only 4 months old but I feel it's such a huge difference


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 6, 2012)

Idk if this video will work


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 6, 2012)

_Loved that movie when I was younger and of course I wanted a Luck Dragon _


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 6, 2012)

Scared me a little when i was younger lol


----------



## tegus4life (Oct 7, 2012)

Those pics are great! Very cute


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you hes eating like a champ


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 20, 2012)

Archimedes lol


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 25, 2012)

He just shed again and is now getting pretty big


----------

